# Verminlord:



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Who would like to see it back for the skaven in their upcoming codex?

I really liked the model and in spite of its age, it still looks really sweet. So out of you there who thought it looked cool? Who liked its rules/states/appearance/fluff etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd like to see it back myself. It shouldn't be a special character, just something that counts as a lord choice which you can only have one of. You should be able to specialize what kind of upgrades it gets, some of them should enhance nearby troops. It needs to have solid mechanical differences to greater daemons etc. Great concept and model.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hell yes!  The Verminlord was one of my favourite models (and background character fluff) from the entire Warhammer range at the time. I didn't much like Skaven, but I almost would have got the army just for him. I am pleased to see the Doomwheel is back on the cards too, with the Verminlord they really made the Skaven stand out and added a lot of interest I thought.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

in the fantasy deamons army book, there is mention of thanqual (the grey seer SC) trying to summon one, and summoning skarbrand instead. so my guess is, yes its back.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

That sounds awesome, I'll have to strip mine down and repaint it . I always felt it added a unique flavour to the skaven, although like all 'special' characters (although he isn't technically...) should be used sparingly. He added an interesting dynamic to the skaven force in my opinion.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I have some noos over the Vermin Lord.

It's gonna be back in a big way apparently - as an Avatar of the Horned Rat. Apparently it's a Lord Choice, with the stats equivalent to a Greater Daemon of Khorne tooled up. It is a Level 2 Spell Caster, knowing all of the Skaven Lore spells. Main thing though. 

He isn't a special character.

However, with the points, he's going to be prohibitive to have more than one of - you'll probably only be able to field 2-300 Skaven Slaves, otherwise. Also it stops you from fielding a Grey Seer in 2000-2999 limit games, which have access to hugely powerful magic (equivalent to what the Nurgle and Tzeentchian Lores are for Mortals and Daemons). Warlords just don't have a place, other than for making Stormvermin a core choice (which get Halberds and Str 5).

This is from my usual source, but again, no ETA. However, there's not any news he's had yet on Beasts, so the idea that they are being used to counter the Lizardmen and coming out in Novermber/December. No news on Doom Wheel, although there is a hint he dropped over Vilebroth Null, and his 'Cauldron of a Thousand Poxes', fit for all those who like Gotrek and Felix (but no Skaven Driven Steam Tanks, unfortunately).


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Vaz said:


> (but no Skaven Driven Steam Tanks, unfortunately).


bugger. that would be fun.


----------

